# Lets Talk Grullo/Grullas!



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

Definitely one of my favorite colors in the horse world. So many in my area that I drive past and drool over..


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

ME! My first horse, Blue(I did not name him, I think his prev owners thought he was a blue roan) was/is a grullo. I thinking about breeding my TB in a few years and I want to try to get a tobiano grullo. She's a bay tho so I'm not sure if I could find a horse that could possibly produce that with her and also compliment her, but I'll look more into it when I'm more serious about breeding her.

Here is a pic of Blue


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

mystykat said:


> Definitely one of my favorite colors in the horse world. So many in my area that I drive past and drool over..


 I don't know you can handle driving by them! I'd want to take them all home! haha



Rachel1786 said:


> ME! My first horse, Blue(I did not name him, I think his prev owners thought he was a blue roan) was/is a grullo. I thinking about breeding my TB in a few years and I want to try to get a tobiano grullo. She's a bay tho so I'm not sure if I could find a horse that could possibly produce that with her and also compliment her, but I'll look more into it when I'm more serious about breeding her.
> 
> Here is a pic of Blue


 
Awh your so lucky! My first horse was a buttermilk buckskin. I love the goat in the picture ! If your lucky you can find a grullo stud thats Homozygous for dun! Then you have a 25%-ish chance for a grullo offspring


----------



## mystykat (Dec 4, 2011)

I used to live a few miles from a girl who had a 5 year old silver grulla gelding. I would ride my gelding bareback over and meet up with her and we'd ride bareback with halters and leads down the gravel roads a bit. I never rerally knew her very well but she was a nice girl. That didn't stop me from wanting to push her off, grab the horse's leadrope and gallop home with him in tow. Now I've moved and missed my chance.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Totally missed your chance! 

This is my fillies older half brother. I think she'll turn out like him, but Im still hopin for a grulla! 

A lady I know has a grulla appy at her place, but shes an old ****** now with a sway back. I'd still take her ! Not to ride but just to be a nice pasture ornament! :lol:


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

The stallion that I am breeding to in May is a grulla Appendix Quarter Horse. He's very speed bred (dam is one of the highest producing AQHA broodmares)

First 4 pictures are of him, and bottom 2 are of 2 of his foals.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Rachel1786 said:


> ME! My first horse, Blue(I did not name him, I think his prev owners thought he was a blue roan) was/is a grullo. I thinking about breeding my TB in a few years and I want to try to get a tobiano grullo. She's a bay tho so I'm not sure if I could find a horse that could possibly produce that with her and also compliment her, but I'll look more into it when I'm more serious about breeding her.


To produce a registered foal, you'd have to find an APHA stallion and the only way to be as close as possible to guaranteed grulla is a homozygous tobiano and homozygous dun because neither tobiano nor dun exist in Thoroughbreds. I'm not trying to sound like a Debby Downer, but you might have to do quite a bit of searching to find a quality stud that compliments your mare and is homozygous for both tobiano and dun. You could find one probably pretty easily..but I can tell you it will most likely be owned by a color breeder that only cares about the color.

Anywayyy. I do love grullos. I have only seen one in person and it was only when I drove past it several times this summer. I know a girl who just bought one, but I doubt I will ever see him other than in pictures.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

THEDUNFACTORY.COM Paint Em All Dun would have worked.. but hes in germany now  I like his spots on his face.. neato


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Technically to get a tobiano grulla out of the TB, you'd need a Homozygous Black, homozygous tobiano and homozygous dun stallion.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Stallion <-- Im in love with this young stallion.. he makes me drool hahah


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Poseidon said:


> To produce a registered foal, you'd have to find an APHA stallion and the only way to be as close as possible to guaranteed grulla is a homozygous tobiano and homozygous dun because neither tobiano nor dun exist in Thoroughbreds. I'm not trying to sound like a Debby Downer, but you might have to do quite a bit of searching to find a quality stud that compliments your mare and is homozygous for both tobiano and dun. You could find one probably pretty easily..but I can tell you it will most likely be owned by a color breeder that only cares about the color.
> 
> Anywayyy. I do love grullos. I have only seen one in person and it was only when I drove past it several times this summer. I know a girl who just bought one, but I doubt I will ever see him other than in pictures.


I know it will be near impossible to find a tobiano grullo stud will compliment Bella, I'm not particularly concerned about being able to register the foal, I wouldn't be breeding her until I knew 100% that I was financially stable enough for all the expenses that go along with breeding and keeping the foal. Actually I was looking into breeding to something like a spotted draft to get a thicker boned horse(don't really want to breed to a QH type) but this is all just fantasy at this point. My mare has already had 2 foals so I know I have a few more years to really consider if I'd rather breed or buy what I want.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

evansk said:


> stallion <-- im in love with this young stallion.. He makes me drool hahah


i know he is gorgeous!


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Kansas Spice Girl said:


> i know he is gorgeous!


 
He's stunning.. I mean ****! I think he knows he's goregous too by his photos.. looks like a ham ! hahahah

Another drool worthy stud http://www.grullablue.com/stallions/berrysweetwhizard.htm#photos LOL


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

Had started another thread, but figured I could post here too. Been drooling over this little guy. Wish he wasn't so far away. Rare Colored Black Grulla 2011 Gelding!!


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

That ad makes me stabitty....

Racehl you need to know what your mare's agouti status is before you even begin to look at studs. If she is homozygous for agouti you will never get a grulla.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Annanoel said:


> Had started another thread, but figured I could post here too. Been drooling over this little guy. Wish he wasn't so far away. Rare Colored Black Grulla 2011 Gelding!!


 I think your thread was based on him, you wanted opinions? This one is on just talking about the color in general, doesnt matter the breed or anything just the lovely color 


Why is there a kid on that lil guy?! Thats just wrong! even if he is a kid... I cant tell if he's a grullo by the pictures.. he looks like a smoky black ? But that could be due to his baby fuzz. Dont think ive ever heard of a black grullo .. theres a dark slate ..?? SHADES OF GRULLO: Silver grulla, olive, dark slate, blue, white grullo, etc.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> That ad makes me stabitty....
> 
> Racehl you need to know what your mare's agouti status is before you even begin to look at studs. If she is homozygous for agouti you will never get a grulla.


 
Or maybe NdAppy have you heard people use the term Black Grullo/Grulla ???


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Grulla is dun on black. "black dun" is another pointless term ( I see it used on young foals who people are hoping are grulla but are actually lacking the dun gene. it does get used elsewhere, but really describes nothing imo). Just like "sliver grulla." I won't get started on that one. ETA all the terms on that site are just describing shade of color. IMO they are useless and make people think they are uber rare when they are not.

Dun on bay = bay dun 

dun on red = red dun.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> Grulla is dun on black. "black dun" is another pointless term ( I see it used on young foals who people are hoping are grulla but are actually lacking the dun gene. it does get used elsewhere, but really describes nothing imo). Just like "sliver grulla." I won't get started on that one.
> 
> Dun on bay = bay dun
> 
> dun on red = red dun.


 
OK i figured as much. SO its a gimick thing that its "a rare black grulla", to lure people into thinking their getting something rare? 

You know so much about genetics! Is there any books or sites you can recommend? I'd like to learn more,


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

I'd never heard of it either. They used grulla instead of grullo to as someone pointed out. I don't buy just for color, so it was a plus and definitely a gimmick I think. I looked at the little guy and I do love him, he's very respectable and has good manners for a youngin' but I do NOT like the ranch where he's at. They ponied him with a child on his back and are working him way to hard for his age. He is registered and definitely has the grullo color maybe not "black".

*ANYWAYS*, do not want to hijack the thread. I am a sucker for the grullo/grulla color. Just love the looks, especially if they're on a good horse.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Annanoel said:


> I'd never heard of it either. They used grulla instead of grullo to as someone pointed out. I don't buy just for color, so it was a plus and definitely a gimmick I think. I looked at the little guy and I do love him, he's very respectable and has good manners for a youngin' but I do NOT like the ranch where he's at. They ponied him with a child on his back and are working him way to hard for his age. He is registered and definitely has the grullo color maybe not "black".
> 
> *ANYWAYS*, do not want to hijack the thread. I am a sucker for the grullo/grulla color. Just love the looks, especially if they're on a good horse.


 
totally! I'd have a whole herd of them if i could afford it! LOL


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

NdAppy said:


> That ad makes me stabitty....
> 
> Racehl you need to know what your mare's agouti status is before you even begin to look at studs. If she is homozygous for agouti you will never get a grulla.


Thanks good to know, would I need to know the red factor also? I'm looking at the uc davis site to see all I would need to get her tested. Figure for the price it would be nice to know even if I don't breed her. If there is no way to get a grullo then I'd really like a bay or chestnut tobiano. I've always wanted a pinto, actually when I was horse shopping I was looking for a tobiano, but ended up with Bella, a bay with just a star, would of thought I'd at least get something with socks lol

ETA:I saw on one of the test you need to send 20-30 mane hairs with root attached but it didn't say that for the agouti or red testing. Do you know if that is what is needed for that test as well?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

It would be for the same test. And yes red testing would narrow down if you need a homozygous black or not.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Annanoel said:


> He is registered and definitely has the grullo color maybe not "black".


As I said on the other thread, I don't think this foal is actually a grullo and not just a black. Most foals are born with primitive countershading. This makes their underparts, such as legs and bellies, lighter than the top of their body. This can also cause markings that resemble dun factor - dorsal, shoulder and leg barring etc. What colour is the foal's sire?


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

Ok, I am the worst at deciding what is considered grulla/grullo. I know these are dark but what would you consider this little one? I posted this a long time ago just to show some pics of her. http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/my-little-bre-bre-brea-i-13777/

Sire was black and white pinto, dam was dark sorrel pinto. Grandparents were cremello pinto, dam on this side has no color listed, and the other side was sorrel, and cremello again. Her mane and forelock are the same color as her body and her tail is black. Darker lower legs and a bluish gray body. Wish she was clipped so I could just take some good pics of her.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

To be grulla, the horse needs a copy of the dun gene. With those parents, no, your horse cannot be grulla. Also, if one of the grandparents was a cremello, one of the parents needs to be a dilute. I would guess that the sire is actually a smokey black rather than a black.


----------



## minihorse927 (Aug 11, 2008)

There were two grandparents that were supposedly cremello, one being a pinto, the other solid. Each one of the cremello was on the sire and dam side of this mare. I know that still isn't dun genes, but heck I am out of ideas on calling her anything but grey! That might just be what she is!


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

My grulla mare Lexi at 2 years old. Dam is a red dun solid, sire is a black and white Tovero.


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

My Dancer is a grulla (see avatar). She got with son in law's chestnut paint, and we wound up with a bay filly - no dun factor. Guess they were neither one homozygous for anything much?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

minihorse927 said:


> There were two grandparents that were supposedly cremello, one being a pinto, the other solid. Each one of the cremello was on the sire and dam side of this mare. I know that still isn't dun genes, but heck I am out of ideas on calling her anything but grey! That might just be what she is!


Do you have pictures of these two horses? If each of them had a cremello parent, then the filly's sire would have to be smoky black and her dam would have to be palomino rather than dark sorrel.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Since I own the prettiest grulla in the World I have to be partial!


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

haviris said:


> Since I own the prettiest grulla in the World I have to be partial!


 
Now how can you say that and not post pics ?? LOL


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

You're right, that was rude of me,


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

haviris said:


> You're right, that was rude of me,


He/She is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Agreed! She's gorgeous!  I love that weird blaze on her face and the blue eye


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

I wish wish wish I could have one!!! Absolutely love duns, grullo/grulla specifically. Sadly they are even more rare than normal in the Mountain Horse breeds. There is a farm in Florida that has two studs, a grullo and a silver dapple grullo. I am totally in love with Steely Dan,lol

Steely Dan

Holy Smoke


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Jacksmama said:


> I wish wish wish I could have one!!! Absolutely love duns, grullo/grulla specifically. Sadly they are even more rare than normal in the Mountain Horse breeds. There is a farm in Florida that has two studs, a grullo and a silver dapple grullo. I am totally in love with Steely Dan,lol
> 
> Steely Dan
> 
> Holy Smoke


 
They are stunning! O_O I must pick my jaw off the floor now...


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

Yeah, I would give a few toes to have a foal from Dan,lol. Holy Smoke is neat looking, but there is just something about Steely Dan....


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

Jacksmama said:


> Yeah, I would give a few toes to have a foal from Dan,lol. Holy Smoke is neat looking, but there is just something about Steely Dan....


 
Its gotta be the mane.. Just a big head of hair on that horse!


----------



## Jacksmama (Jan 27, 2010)

LOL! Could be! He's kind of like a Grullo Fabio


----------



## ZethaChance (Dec 28, 2011)

My Dad's Grullo is also named Blue! Same story, I'm pretty sure that his previous owner thought he was a blue roan when he was born. I love his dapples and primitive markings. He's for sale...


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

ZethaChance said:


> My Dad's Grullo is also named Blue! Same story, I'm pretty sure that his previous owner thought he was a blue roan when he was born. I love his dapples and primitive markings. He's for sale...


That horse is grey, not a grullo, lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ZethaChance (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah, but we've gotten lucky that he's graying slowly and until then we get to enjoy a lovely grullo-colored horse. Sorry, that's how I should have put it, and thanks for correcting me.


----------



## ZethaChance (Dec 28, 2011)

Can I ask a quick question about colors? So no matter what color he used to be, as soon as it's clear that he has the gray gene, he is a gray? If so, that makes sense, I just need to know so I don't look like an idiot again


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Yup. You could say he is a chestnut going grey (insert his original colour in there) or just call him a grey


----------



## ZethaChance (Dec 28, 2011)

Ok. Thanks Chiilaa!


----------



## KSAQHA (Mar 22, 2010)

Loving the gorgeous pics being posted. This a a coming 2-yr old (pic from last April) grullo tobiano paint I bought as a just-weaned 5 mo old. The dam was a grulla overo paint and stud was black/white tobiano paint. (my DH's arm is standard pale flesh colored :wink: )


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

He looks like a nice boy! Love the way he is marked!


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

He is soo pretty! I love the markings around his feet so cool!


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

KSAQHA said:


> Loving the gorgeous pics being posted. This a a coming 2-yr old (pic from last April) grullo tobiano paint I bought as a just-weaned 5 mo old. The dam was a grulla overo paint and stud was black/white tobiano paint. (my DH's arm is standard pale flesh colored :wink: )


I'm officially in love with your horse


----------



## KSAQHA (Mar 22, 2010)

Awww, thanks for the compliments all! He's a total sweetheart...and not bad for a dirt-cheap Craig's List score. :lol:


----------



## Tapperjockey (Jan 2, 2012)

minihorse927 said:


> Ok, I am the worst at deciding what is considered grulla/grullo. I know these are dark but what would you consider this little one? I posted this a long time ago just to show some pics of her. http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/my-little-bre-bre-brea-i-13777/
> 
> Sire was black and white pinto, dam was dark sorrel pinto. Grandparents were cremello pinto, dam on this side has no color listed, and the other side was sorrel, and cremello again. Her mane and forelock are the same color as her body and her tail is black. Darker lower legs and a bluish gray body. Wish she was clipped so I could just take some good pics of her.


well, she can't have 2 cremello grandparents. The sire could be a smoky black pinto.. but the dam would be a palomino if one either her sire or dam was cremello, and since she's chestnut (genetically) then that isn't possible. Your mare then is either a very dark bay (not likely), a black or a smoky black. I tend to go with the 3rd option being most likely, but the only way to know for sure is to test.


----------



## Evansk (Dec 22, 2011)

KSAQHA said:


> Loving the gorgeous pics being posted. This a a coming 2-yr old (pic from last April) grullo tobiano paint I bought as a just-weaned 5 mo old. The dam was a grulla overo paint and stud was black/white tobiano paint. (my DH's arm is standard pale flesh colored :wink: )


 ooo man ! I love him! soo pppreeettyyy


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

KSAQHA said:


> Awww, thanks for the compliments all! He's a total sweetheart...and not bad for a dirt-cheap Craig's List score. :lol:


Not bad at all you lucky duck!


----------



## cowgirlup24 (Dec 11, 2011)

I have always loved the grullo color but never would I have dreamed that I would actually get to own one. When I got my boy Wolf I did as much research on the color as I could but I swear I feel like I haven't even begun to scratch the surface on all the info there is.lol All the horses in the pictures that have been posted are just gorgeous! and if you all don't mind,I will share a pic or two of my handsome boy  I lucked out and got him for free..lol Keep in mind he has winter fuzzies on Without further ado here is Gray Sky Aledo Elite a.k.a Wolf..2009 QH gelding.

































and here is a pic of the striping on his legs


----------



## PuddinTang (May 10, 2011)

*Here's our Grulla Gurl.*

This is Sweetie. We adore her. 

She is our most athletic and advanced-rider horse, but then we can put a beginner or child on her and she is a babysitter. She is APHA with lotsa QH in her.


----------



## Kansas Spice Girl (Dec 6, 2011)

PuddinTang lol first of all love the name  and second the barring on that mare is GORGEOUS! and I LOVE HER LITTLE BELLLY SPOT! Very cool shade of Grulla for sure!


----------



## PuddinTang (May 10, 2011)

Yep, she's a hottie for sure. We would love her no matter what, but we sure do love her looks. Thanks for the comment.


----------



## BlondeHorse (Jan 28, 2011)

Here is my Grulla!! She looks very similar to one that was posted a couple pages back, has almost the same markings and the same blue eye.


----------

